# Starwind 19. Lead shot in bilge?



## snider (Jun 26, 2006)

I just got a great deal on a Starwind 19. Havn't had much time to do any research. The boat just fell into my lap. Any experience or info would be appreciated. I'm taking it to the keys next month and thinking of hopping over to the Bahamas weather depending. I found something strange though. While I was looking over the boat there was about an inch of loose lead shot poured into the bilge? Surely this isn't factory is it? I'm going to scoop it out first thing. If someone did this, what a bad idea. Leaves the bilge damp and wet due to the fact that you can't get the water out completely, not to mention if you get knocked down. Has anyone ever seen this? Other than that the boat seems to be in good shape. Brandon


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Lead shot is common on small boats with encapsulated keels.. saves a lot on making castings. Not good to actually see it however!


----------



## Sailormon6 (May 9, 2002)

We can only speculate why it's in there, but my first guess would be that the previous owner wanted to add ballast to give him a little advantage in club racing. I agree with you that you should take it out. It's not race legal, it can cause problems, and it's a hazard, especially if any children are on board.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Did you learn anything?*

Hi there!

I've committed to buying a 1986 Starwind 19 and came across your posting. Did you ever figure out what was up with the lead shot in the bilge? It looks like a great boat but I want to know if there are any skeletons in the closet (or bilge) that I should know about.

Thank you!!!!

Melanie


----------



## snider (Jun 26, 2006)

*Great Boat!!*

I just sold the 19 and bought a Starwind 223. The 19 is a great boat!! I sailed her engineless for almost a year in Charleston harbor and offshore outside the jetties. The boat will sail in almost anything with just working sails, get a nylon sail and if its blowing you're sailing. Did a lot of overnight trips, perfect for that. Not to bad to step the mast and load from a landing either. Very happpy with that boat and would recommend one in a heartbeat. I sailed it out of Shalot inlet in NC once, conditions were a lot rougher than I thought, the boat handled it a lot better than me. Send me a message if you have any questions. Brandon


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi there!

Thanks for the info a few weeks back. We have since bought the boat, launched her once, discovered some leaks where the caulking was coming off around the cockpit drains, and are now repainting her and working on projects.

This may be a stupid question, but I have been trying to figure out where the centerboard pin is...I can't seem to locate it, and I want to be able to check it out and at least make sure it's in one piece.

Any tips are appreciated! I am new to trailer-sailing, so have a lot to learn!

Cheers,
Melanie


----------



## jkimberly (Jun 18, 2008)

I had a Starwind 19 for 5 years, sailing it in all kinds of weather on Long Island sound. Great boat, always took more than I was able to!

There are molded lead blocks positioned around the top of the keel visable through the access port in the sole. This access port is a round 6" port located in the area under the V-berth drop in and allows you to visually check the bilge. The PO most likely decided to 'up' the amount of balast and used lead shot, simply pouring it into this area - bad! It'll shift and stays wet.

The keel pin is located directly under the access port - look for two (one on either side of the keel) puttied over holes. On mine someone had backfilled the bolt holes with something (5200?) which made removal a LARGE task. As I had minimal play in the swing keel, I wisely(?) decided to leave well enough alone! Trying to get the pin out through the 6" round hole is a task I would not want to try anywhere near sailing season as it could take quite a lot of beer to see it through 

Enjoy the Starwind, I always did. Easy to trailer and a cinch to setup the mast singlehanded. Pointed well and always took more sea than I was comfortable with. Could be a little 'tippy' though (or maybe it was me?).

Fairwinds!

john


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Thank you!*

Thank you, John!

I was hoping and praying that those two bolts didn't have anything to do with it (nothing like a little denial!), because mine look like they will be a bear to get out. It's inevitable that it's going to have to be done at some point, as this is a 1986 boat and I'm sure the pin has never been replaced. But for now it seems to be fine--I'll leave well enough alone as long as I can!

Thanks for the help!

Melanie


----------



## tbatema (Aug 2, 2000)

Ok long time no posting.
this tread is somewhat old but here goes. I have the '83 model made by Wellcraft. you need to look under the Mast step and look for deck delamination around the step and watch for Rot as they used plywood as stiffining material. I pulled all that out and replaced with Fiberclass Boards.


----------



## dave shivers (Aug 9, 2011)

*starwind 19*

HEllo, I just got a 19...... Was wondering how hard it is to capsize.
Thanks,
Dave


----------



## snider (Jun 26, 2006)

I know this is an old thread. Everything comes full circle. I just bought another Starwind 19. I loved that little boat. I have two kids now, 3 and 4. When they were born I couldn't justify marina fees for a few years of minimal use, so I sold the Beneteau First 235 that I had. This one was a decent deal, and in better shape than my previous one. I do have a few projects ahead of me, but it's sailable as is. 

To your question, I read of one capsizing while either at a dock or on a mooring, I'm not sure. A gust was reported at 140 mph. Generally in my experience the boat rounds up pretty gently if over powered. I do plan on adding a spinnaker eventually. My only grip is that my local racing club has a 22ft minimum. Maybe when the kids are older I'll get a j27 or 29, but for the next few years we'll be enjoying this little boat, and bring it back up to top notch. 

Brandon
Charleston, SC


----------

